# Very, very weak and shaky during 1st trimester?



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

Is/was anyone else feeling very weak and shaky during their 1st trimester? I am at 12 weeks today and feel so weak I don't think I can pick up my 14 month old ds and make it up the stairs.

I have so much going on - morning sickness, getting over a cold that is now deep in my chest, a lot of stress, sleep deprivation, nursing ds about 3 - 5 times per night and probably depression. I don't know what is what anymore.

I'm eating a lot, including a good amount of protein I think. At 12 weeks along I've gained about 9 lbs.

I don't know if this is low blood sugar, related to mood problem, from being sick with cold/cough or dehydration.

I feel like I've taken up way too much of my midwife's time lately - don't even want to call her. I feel so high needs.










~Tracy


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

It sounds very similar to my first trimester with dd. I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes, but controlled it with diet. You might try focusing on a moderate carb diet. Look up gd info online for some tips on what and how much to eat...sorry, not much help. But it does sound just like my experience (I was always very weak when I showered).
Good luck!


----------



## MMGerard (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't know whether it's the same as what you are experiencing, but I get weak and shaky if I don't eat every two hours. In my case, I think it is low blood sugar. I try to regularly eat sensible snacks like apple slices with cheese or peanut butter, nuts, or a glass of whole milk. Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

I would get shaky and weak really easily in my first trimester. I always attributed it to low blood pressure? (something to do with my body preparing for the increase in blood volume) and it went away around the same time that my morning sickness did.

No real advice, just wanted you to know that you're not alone! Hang in there mama...


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I get this too, usually when I haven't eaten enough. I do have low blood sugar problems, especially during pg. But I also have low blood pressure normally, and early pregnancy is usually a time when your blood pressure goes down a bit, as a pp said. So, I'm not sure which it is.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Tracy, I don't have much advice but wanted to





















.

It sounds like you're going through a rough time. Is there any way that you can address the depression and the sleep-deprivation, maybe with a doctor or therapist or someone? It's hard to take care of your body when your mind isn't at peace...


----------



## Vicitoria (Dec 17, 2004)

have you thought about your iron levels?


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

I was (some days still am







) the same way. My morning sickness was so bad I was not getting enough nourishment. Well, the baby took from the rest of me, so (s)he was/is fine, but I was super calorically deprived, and it was/is not easy to remedy with the darned nausea.







:


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I was like that in the first trimester this time around. I found that I HAD to eat every two to three hours, by four I would get so weak and shaky I could barely stand up. Im really anemic so it might be that too. I just had to prioritze eating and make sure I got my iron.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I would get very shaky all throughout my pregnancy with ds. I also failed my glucose test. I drank a lot of orange juice because it would make me feel better. Whenever I felt shaky I would drink a tall cold glass of juice and then eat a piece of cheese.


----------



## rock_dr (May 21, 2005)

in addition to the possible culprits of blood sugar problems, iron levels, etc., your blood vessels start to dilate/widen before your blood volume increases, causing low blood pressure for some and wicked dizziness in my case. It was only 3 weeks ago that my blood pressure returned to the realm of the living. But the dizziness/weakness was the worse around 13-18 weeks I think.

and don't hesitate to call your midwife - it's her job to listen and answer these questions too!


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your responses and support, I really appreciate it!

Ya know, I was afraid of the constipation so got the prenatal vitamins without iron. I ran out and bought a different kind and didn't realize until I got home they have iron. I was going to exchange them - I guess I'll take them.

I am fortunate enough that my midwife recently set me up with a therapist to work on my depression. I am hoping to avoid anti-depressants while pg.

I have an appt with my mw on Sat - I will have her take my blood pressure then.

~Tracy


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, I felt that way in my second and third months. But there was nothing wrong with me.

I guess it was the increase in blood volume, and having that much more blood to service with oxygen and minerals.


----------

